

Traction with Steve Barsh (new interview series) - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2009/08/traction-with-steve-barsh.html

======
epi0Bauqu
I would love to interview some HN people for this series. If you have any
interviewee suggestions (including yourself!) please let me know. As I said in
the post, I'm looking to demystify the process of getting traction. So anyone
who has had traction on anything before is fair game. I want to get into the
gritty details of those stories, i.e. what exactly happened at inflection
points.

~~~
prakash
Can you post this on your startup wiki, so that folks could add the founders
they would like to see interviewed on Traction?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Sure, I set up a page: <http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Traction>

I've been having spam problems with this wiki lately, so it had been locked. I
unlocked it and am looking into how to fix those now...

------
ca98am79
This is great - I'm looking forward to the series.

